# Egg sacks



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I am thinking of making the whole front of my house look like it is infested with spiders.I plan on covering everything with webs and spiders of all different sizes.I thought it would be neat to make some egg sacks.Does any one have any ideas on how I can make them? I would like for them to look as realistic as possible.Thanks


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I would use great stuff. You can make it in anyshape you want and then paint it. A friend of mine used it for making alien egg sacks and it turned out great. She painted them green. I dont see why you coulnt paint it white and then add a little web for the top to make it look like its attached. Just a thought.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I would rip the cotton off of q-tips for smaller spider egg sacks.
Sorry, that's the first thing I thought of. I'm sure someone will have a better idea though.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah that sounds good ..


> I would rip the cotton off of q-tips for smaller spider egg sacks.


or plain ole cotton balls- crunkle up dried leaves and such and sprinkle over them or q-tip balls

or just use the reg stretch webbing balled up
then you can pull some webbing from that to attach to wood or whatever you have you are setting up on

for bigger ones add a few tiny spiders inside it.

the leaves and stuff will stick better to the stretch webbing also


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok just had another brilliant idea 
why not use real ones and spray them with hair spray so they dont hatch. light coat it at first so you dont break the form.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Are you looking to make large egg sacs, like for giant spiders? Krough used a balloon covered with mache once to make a prop head. After the mache dries, just pop the balloon. He may be able to provide a pic so you can see what it looks like. Sorry, Krough, I don't mean to put you in the hot seat!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

halloweengirl said:


> I am thinking of making the whole front of my house look like it is infested with spiders.I plan on covering everything with webs and spiders of all different sizes.I thought it would be neat to make some egg sacks.Does any one have any ideas on how I can make them? I would like for them to look as realistic as possible.Thanks


We did a small section of wall as a sort of last minute 'what the heck are we gonna put here' thing. We put spiders and webs all over the wall, and then with left over spiders and some cotton we made some little sacks but they were too small. You had to get close to see what they were http://tinyurl.com/mxd9v

I hate to say it... but theres a martha stewart egg sack... http://tinyurl.com/n5n2m You could do similar for cheap.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Otaku and Krough nailed it for a cheap solution... you can vary the size... fairly quick to build


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

jeez - I just looked at the Martha Stewart egg sac - how freakin repulsive.

gotta give her credit.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

For Big Egg Sacks I would do as previously suggested and use great foam to create the basic shape and size. paint it white and then follow up with the ol' Hot Glue Gun Web Shooter. 

But since I hate spiders the whole idea creeps me out... guess thats why it would be a great prop.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Wildomar said:


> But since I hate spiders the whole idea creeps me out... guess thats why it would be a great prop.


Aw. You hate me?? lol


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Of course not! I love DeadSpiders... its the live ones I'm not too fond of!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

lol, yeah I only can handle seeing a dead spider... alive ones scare me.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

These are all great ideas...Thanks


----------

